# aprendiendo de PLC con LogixPro



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola muy buenas gente, estoy aprendiendo sobre PLC, es interesante como gusta aprender,  hace unas semanas empece investigando sobre contactores y reles para un circuito que estoy diseñando y pense en la manera de simplificar con funciones programables y como el que busca encuentra me cruce con los PLCs, buenisimo todo en un sistema programable y mas basico y de menos costo, xq si tuviera que comprar que si tantos reles y tantos contactores se me iva el costo al carajo pero el PLC tiene un solo costo y te hace las mismas maniobras con una sola programacion Ladder.

Bueno alabando a las maniobras digitales, queria hacer la siguiente cadena:



Quiero que I:1/1 accione la primera linea y que I:1/2 accione la segunda linea de codigo, pero con el simulador me falla con el I:1/2 porque no me energiza los examinadores, como si tuviera problema con el primer codigo. Y tambien probe en paralelo y me hace lo mismo.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 1, 2014)

Mira tienes varios errores de inicio:
a) no puedes colocar salidas en serie como lo haces, solo debes poner una por rung y si deseas activar otra la colocas en paralelo a la existente, asi puedes colocar las que te plazca.
b) Las I:x/x son entradas y por tanto tu rung 2 esta mal, tienes contactos de salida con tag de entrada, lo que si puedes hacer es colocar una salida con su respectivo tag (ejem. O:2/0) y posteriormente usar un bit (ya sea NC o NO) con el mismo nombre ejemplo RUNG 1 -----||-------()---- supon salida O:2/0

                                                                           RUNG 2 ------||------||------()-- uno de los contactos puede ser O:2/0


----------



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Tienes razon no me di cuenta con los tag, me parecia extraño porque arrastre los tag de salida al codigo y no los de entrada, otra esque si se lo que se puede hacer pero no lo que no se puede hacer.



Esto es lo que quisiera lograr pero sigue abiendo un error. Y segun me dices tendria que separar el codigo desde una entrada a cada una de las salidas por cada rung.

NOTA: descarta el Rung 3 en la imagen es para continuar la serie del mismo codigo con 7 Rung mas


----------



## aguevara (Dic 1, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que no puedes poner la misma salida en dos rungs diferentes, solo debe haber una y solo una salida en todo tu programa, lo que cambia es la logica que la activa o la desactiva.
Por ejemplo en tu programa al ser la entrada I:1/1 verdadera (cerrada) se haran verdaderas las salidas, pero si el siguiente rung tienes a I:1/2 en estado falso (abierto) las salidas van a falso, lo cual para el plc no es logico, de hecho te marcaria un error algo asi como "salida duplicada".



Prueba esto:
---||---|/|---|/|---|/|---|/|---|/|---|/|--------|/|---()--- O:1/1
  I1/1 I1/2  I1/3  I1/4 I1/5  I1/6 I1/7     | I1/1 
                                                       |______()--- O:1/2
                                                       |
                                                       |______()---  O:1/3

etc.. (las salidas 2 y 3 hasta 7 en paralelo a 1) Luego repites el rung para I:1/2 y asi sucesivamente


----------



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Ocurre lo que dices no da problema de salida duplicada, sino que la ultima entrada del rung tapona y se apropia de las anteriores rungs.
Voy a probar tu maniobra si la logro interpretar, y a la vez ire eliminando logicas no exactas.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 1, 2014)

Creo que esto es lo que intentas hacer, ignora lo otro que puse (creo que es ilegible y ademas no creo que es lo que quieres), espero te ayude.
Aun asi en la programacion real de un PLC no deberia haber salidas duplicadas, quiza en un simulador pero no en la realidad, por lo que la imagen que adjunto no serviria para programacion de un plc real.



Esta manera de programar si es mas correcta en lenguaje escalera para un PLC. Espero que la info te sirva, lo hice a mano porque me fue mas rapido, personalmente tengo RSlogix5000 para la linea de allen Bradley pero la compu donde tengo el programa la tengo empeñada (la falta de efectivo tu sabes) de lo contrario te hubiera adjuntado una imagen desde el mismo software de RSlogix, asi que perdona si mis imagenes son un poco confusas o ilegibles.

Saludos


----------



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Hiciste lo mismo que yo, la unica diferencia es que yo en lugar de anular la salida simplemente no la expreso en el rung. (Observaras en la img) 

Sigo dandole vueltas porque no energiza en el primer, pero como puedo hacer si necesito repetir 7 veces cada maniobra con las mismas 7 salidas.

Analizo y confirmo con el segundo esquema adjunto que mandaste.
Ya de antemano te estoy agradecido.



Entiendo si no existe manera de hacer que cada rung ignore las otras salidas entonces un PLC fisicamente tampoco podra.
Perdoname por la derivacion del tema pero el objetivo seria el mismo si sabrias de algun metodo que me permita maniobrar las salidas de esa manera, quizas algun tipo de PLC sujeto a un Relé.
De un modo preciso el objetivo es energizar 6 salidas con una entrada, 7 veces con cada entrada siguiente.
Gracias porque me has ayudado a compreder materias del PLC que no sabia.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 1, 2014)

Hay diversas maneras de hacerlo, es decir al programar una secuencia puede haber mas de un modo de generar lo que pides, el esquema hecho a mano es una de ellas, de hecho te coloque los dos esquemas para que vieras la diferencia ( y si el primero y mas bonito es lo mismo que tu hiciste). preparo otra manera de hacerlo y te lo posteo.
Saludos



Bien esta es otra manera, espero que esta otra grafica te de mas info y ayude a solventar tu problema, checa como cada salida estara solo 1 vez.

Saludos


----------



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Ahora entendi mejor el esquema, entre que tengo que cambiar a gafas nuevas y que si intentaba descifrar las referencias me consumia en cafe y cigarrillo pero ahora esta y entiendo la maniobra.
Felicidades todo un genio


----------



## aguevara (Dic 1, 2014)

Espero haber sido de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## adriandelanoche (Dic 1, 2014)

Mas vale que si ahora entendi, no me daba la cabeza para comprender una maniobra con entradas, pero entendi con el sistema paralelo. Tan facil. Gracias.

Esta completo y probado funciona a la perfeccion.


----------

